# Break a vibrating stick foe eheim 2213 during cleaning



## qiaable (Dec 30, 2008)

*Broken vibrating stick from eheim 2213 during cleaning*

Any suggestion on where to get the part?

I put them together, surprisingly it still works, but guess it is better to replace.

Thanks for any suggestions....

Saw big Al's has parts, any other place may have better price?

Picture


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Angelfins.

http://angelfins.ca/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=28264&products_id=1866
--
Paul


----------



## qiaable (Dec 30, 2008)

Ahha , bought at big Al's today @ 13.99 + tax.........

Could save a bit if I saw this post.....

Thanks Paul.


----------



## brycon (Aug 5, 2014)

qiaable said:


> Ahha , bought at big Al's today @ 13.99 + tax.........
> 
> Could save a bit if I saw this post.....
> 
> Thanks Paul.


Not really. You would have been charged shipping unless you spent over $500.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Eheim filter parts are expensive and sometimes a little tough to find - or you are forced to buy the whole assembly 

One time I needed a strainer for the filter intake on a 2213 and BA's price was $18 - I needed it so I bought it. I was happy to find it !

So $13.99 in your case is a fair price for the convenience IMO


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

brycon said:


> Not really. You would have been charged shipping unless you spent over $500.


Actually Angelfins has a special deal on until the end of the year, free shipping on all orders over $95.

And if you buy something small they can usually ship it to you via Canada Post letter for around $2. They're very smart people to deal with. 
--
Paul


----------



## brycon (Aug 5, 2014)

Y2KGT said:


> Actually Angelfins has a special deal on until the end of the year, free shipping on all orders over $95.
> 
> And if you buy something small they can usually ship it to you via Canada Post letter for around $2. They're very smart people to deal with.
> --
> Paul


Darn. I just ordered something from them (first time) and there was no mention of this. I could have easily bumped my order to over $95.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

brycon said:


> Darn. I just ordered something from them (first time) and there was no mention of this. I could have easily bumped my order to over $95.


Its at the top of their homepage in red.
--
Paul


----------



## brycon (Aug 5, 2014)

Y2KGT said:


> Its at the top of their homepage in red.
> --
> Paul


 D'oh!


----------

